# Took it all



## not surprised (Jun 14, 2011)

Why do they take every single thing you have before they tell you they want out?


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

My husband got a green card out of the deal. I'll never stop being bitter.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

staircase said:


> My husband got a green card out of the deal. I'll never stop being bitter.


Mine did too, Stair. In fact he told me if I didn't sign for him to get it that he would file for divorce. I did sign and he filed. It was a week after telling me how great things were going to be...how he loved me so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

His perm residency card showed up about two weeks after he originally moved out, which was April of last year. Oh how I wanted to just cut it in half. I'd like to think that's not why we got married, especially since he's from Sydney and makes decent money. 

I'm still all pissed off Australia can have him back.


----------

